# New Multi-Purpose Discord Server - Art, Roleplaying, Creativity and more.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 15, 2018)

Heyyy.
So, first of all, I should mention this isn't my server. I'm advertising for a friend.
I should also mention that she insists that this isn't a strictly furry server. It's furry friendly, so to speak, so of course you're welcome, but be aware that not everyone participating will be furry. 

It's a multi-purpose server with a heavy focus on creative arts. There's channels for art sharing, feedback and critique, character profiles, and more. You don't have to be an artist or creator to join however.

And of course, there are NSFW channels available for those who are 18 or older.

Click the link below to join.
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## fourur (Nov 28, 2018)

lien invalide


----------

